# buying a doe that is young & lactating.....



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a doe for a while. The two things that give me pause however are that if she wasn't lactating I wouldn't be able to taste the milk to be sure I liked the flavor and I'd have to deal with babies after I got her pregnant. I don't care about showing conformation or extra teats or anything... All I want is a doe that will give a decent amount of nice tasting milk...

What do you think the chances of getting such a doe are and how much should I expect to have to pay? What sort of milk yield can I expect? What else should I think about?

Thanks!
Miranda


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on a number of factors.

So you want large breed or minis?

I find that the Nigerian Dwarf milk is the best tasting - as does my aunt.

Steer clear of Oberhaslis and Toggenburgs (beautiful goats, nasty tasting milk) 

I am not sure about Alpines but I believe Lamanchas and Nubians have fairly nice tasting milk 

Now this is on average - each goat will be different. And their diet does play into how their milk will taste as well as how you handle the milk by keeping it clean and chilling fast as possible.

Now onto finding one: your best option is to tell breeders what you are looking for NOW because most are either drying their does off or have already. Spring time is the best time to get a FF or 2nd F in milk as everyone is selling and the does are recently in milk so you will have a longer time to get the milking thing down as well as utilize the milk you do get.

Fall can also work if you are looking to get a good buy -- as a lot of people will discount as they are trying to slim down their herds before winter. But finding the doe in milk will be harder. I know if Im selling a goat I dont put the effort into milking them.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

StaceyRoop said:


> depends on a number of factors.
> 
> I find that the Nigerian Dwarf milk is the best tasting - as does my aunt.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Nigerians but yes stay away from Oberhaslis and Toggenburgs. Some Toggenburgs have very good tasting milk but they are very far and few in between. I have a Togg/Alpine cross that makes bitter milk but it would make wonderful cheese as that is what they were bred for. Alpines can be good as well but there are some that are not so be careful and be sure to get a taste. Lamanchas and Nubians are good. My Lamanchas milk is sweet and good and not too strong as was my Nubians. My problems with Nubians is their teats have a tendency to be very big and bulbous which can make them hard to milk. Even with my larger hands I find it easier to milk my Lamancha that has smaller teats but its a personal taste so make sure you test milk the doe as well. You may find a doe with easy to handle teats but very small orifices. So in your position you probably need to find an older doe. You do not necessarily have to breed every year. Some does will continue for years without a refresher. Just be sure to ask allot of questions when buying and don't just take people words for it. Good luck though and I hope you find what you want.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Just want to add...my Saanen has the sweetest tasting milk ever! She gives me 1/2 a gal on a once a day milking. Her dam gives a gallon on a 2x a day milking. My doe eats grass, browse (which consists of wild mustard and weeds)cob grain while she is being milked and gets a bit of alfalfa at night


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh and ask how their does mother and sire's mother was/is as a milker. Just because every goat lactates after kidding doesn't mean they are all good long producers.

oh darn I did forget saanens!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, we found out about Toggenburg milk AFTER we bought three does. The upside is that only Shasta has the bad milk. It is fine fresh but only takes a few hours to get *goaty*. (She would be the one who gives 2 gallons a day.) Her daughter, however, is very good and the *auntie* has some of the best milk ever. So, I guess we got lucky. Mom and daughter each had a Nubian, Saanen mix who I am going to breed this season to see what I get.
So I concur with the others. Avoid Toggs, Nubians (I have 3) and Saanens are good. I have never had ND milk but I would trust these people.
Where are you? I will have a number of fresh does in the spring. (I hope!)


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

What the others said. Though I only have one Nubian with bulbous teats, but they're still easy to milk. The rest have long thin teats. 

The better the milker, the higher the price, obviously, and milk yield depends entirely on genetics (well, and proper nutrition). I'd reckon near $200, at least in my area, for an animal in milk.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's my anecdotal advanced beginner experience. It is hard to find a "young and lactaing doe". And it is probably even tougher this time of year. The milk from my Saanens tastes very good. I bought three, what turned out to be "young and lactating" does from an auction sale. One of those turned out to be what I would consider a good one. Another that I just like because she is really easy to milk and has a very cool personality. And one that will be gone once I sell my calves. I think a milk doe should give around a gallon per day. At least that is going to be my criteria for my future keeper pen. Right now I only have one out of five milking does that can do that. IMO, if they are giving less than that, you are probably spending too much money on grain for the milk you get back. Here is what I would watch out for. Watch out for the ad for the doe in milk that is only raising kids and not being currently hand milked. I fell for that one twice. Their production will pick up... a little. As you can see... I've tried to take the cheap way out. The registered breeders will sell you a little baby doe for $600 on up. They are probably worth it if you have the patience. I plan on breeding the two Saanens I'm keeping to AI sires instead. Ideas that I've seen on this forum... It's fair time. Look up the schedules and go talk to some dairy goat people and tell them what you are looking for. Don't be shy.  Also, there was a recent post by a person who obviously knew what they were talking about... It is best for a milk doe that she really not spend that much time dried up. If possible, probably better to stay away from what I have seen a lot of on CL. "For sale, great milk doe, I recently dried her up, but she's ready to breed."

Read the post by goathiker.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=23794


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As for "what should I expect to have to pay"? I bought my Saanens for $130 a piece. The were probably considered culls to the person who sold them. Most registered Saanen and Nubian doelings I've seen for sale are $600 and up and you must get on the list and put up a deposit and you can only get them in the spring. I've not seen these breeders or dairies sell lactating does. I would guess they would be pretty proud of them if they were to. I bought two does off Craigslist. One for $50 and one for $100. They do milk, but only about 1/2 gallon per day. Knowing what I do now... I wouldn't sell my good doe for anything less than about $400. Or one of Nancy D's Boer does.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all
Tenacross: I don't think I'd be able to deal with more than 1/2 gallon a day... although I guess there is always yoghurt... 
If I'm getting 1/2 gallon how much grain am I looking at having to feed her if she is on "fine" hay? 

So it looks like the consensus would be lamancha, saanen, nubian in spring... ? for $100+

Miranda


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oberhasli have some if the sweetest milk and are praised for being the closest butterfat to cows milk. I find that the milk from my Nubian/Alpine cross has more of a taste to it. Any goat who's milk turns goaty after a few hours, probably has sub-clinical Staff or the milk is not being handled properly..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have to totally disagree with you goathiker on the oberhasli milk but thats my opinion. Do you raise Oberhasli goats?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Over the years I have had several different breeds of goats, Alpines, Lamanchas, Nubians, Toggenburgs and a few cross breeds. I have not had Saanens, Nigerians or Oberhasli. Of all the breeds that I had, the Toggenburg did have "off" tasting milk. The other breeds had good tasting milk. 

As for price........it varies depending on location and what you want from your goats. I bought a few nicely bred grade alpines doelings for $120. each. But paid $300. for my reg. doelings. 

Amount of milk produced varies too, bloodlines, feed, etc. Some goats are just not good producers so try to see what her dam was producing. I think that for the standard breeds, I would expect to get 1 gal. milk a day from a mature doe for most of her lactation, other wise she isn't worth keeping in my herd.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Some nubians will produce a gallon, but a lot won't. They typically do not produce as much as the swiss breeds, but the butter fat is higher and it is easier to make stuff out of it. 

My doeling came from a high producing dam (for a nubian, 1 gallon a day), and the sire's dam was also a good producer, so I do expect that she will give the higher amount (though maybe not the first lactation) But a gallon out of a nubian is not as common as out of Saanans for example. However, if you want to make stuff like cheese and butter, and you don't need more than a gallon a day, then I would go with the nubian. 

Also, just because a goat is supposed to be a higher producing breed, doesn't mean they live up to it. Definately find out about the dam and other relatives if possible.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

naturalgoats said:


> Thank you all
> Tenacross: I don't think I'd be able to deal with more than 1/2 gallon a day... although I guess there is always yoghurt...
> If I'm getting 1/2 gallon how much grain am I looking at having to feed her if she is on "fine" hay?
> So it looks like the consensus would be lamancha, saanen, nubian in spring... ? for $100+Miranda


I'd say about four cups. Speaking only for me... The amount of grain they get fed is pretty much determined by how long it takes me to milk them out. Mine don't stand worth a darn unless there is still grain in the tub. Finding a goat that only makes 1/2 gallon per day is much easier. I think if truth be told, the majority of back yard milkers are closer to 1/2 a gallon per day than a full gallon. If you live in Wa. State, I can sell you a gentle, young, healthy, easy to milk Saanen doe that will make 1/2 gallon at a reasonable price. A promising doe showed up on Craigslist yesterday.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/2540795106.html


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

If you are anywhere near kinders, they make wonderful rich terrific tasting milk. But they are pretty few and far between. Nigerians make the richest milk (except for maybe pygmies, who can be very hard to milk, and very few people do it) and the smallest amount. Kinders tend to make about a half gallon a day on average, more at peak and less in the deep winter. and it is superb milk. Of the big dairy goats Nubians have the richest milk. It depends what you want, but Saanen and Oberhasli milk resembles 1% milk to me, although it is not that low fat. As a general rule, the less fat and protein they make the more milk they make. The breeds with the higher fat milk that produce less seem to me to be the ones who can milk through for a long time, maybe even years, without breeding. I might be wrong about this. But to be sure, the richness of the milk is a factor you should consider. If you like 2% milk you would probably want to be looking at Saanens or maybe Alpines.

Jan


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

eewww, totally agree on toggenburg milk. yuck!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was raised on GM and my mom always had a variety of does...Nubian, Saanen, Alpine and Togg, I agree that Togg milk is very strong...and then there was one Alpine doe out of 3 that she'd had that her milk was just as strong, the Nubians had the best tasting milk. My girls have very good milk too...never had a bad glassfull yet...even out of my "Pygerians" the milk was very good.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I had a Toggenburg's milk yesterday and it was delicious. I was just supposed to have a sip to see what my new girl's dams milk tasted like and I drank the whole glass. lol. I was kind of concerned considering this thread's discussion about Togg milk, so i was delightfully surprised. It wasn't sweet like my Alpine/Boer cross doe's is, but the flavor wasn't what I would call "goaty". It had a stronger flavor to it, almost spicy instead of sweet. I am REALLY excited about adding her doeling to my herd. If that is how her milk tastes she will make amazing cheese just like her mama does. I won't use her milk for ice cream or pouring over cereal (that is why I am keeping Sage, for her super sweet drinking milk) but it will be wonderful in cheese and cooking and making yogurt and kefir.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Any goat who's milk turns goaty after a few hours, probably has sub-clinical Staff or the milk is not being handled properly..


Those are the first things I checked as she was my only milker at the time. Then I found a list of things that cause off-flavor. I knew I was handling it right and got even more careful. Anyway, the last thing on the list was, "Your goat is a Toggenburg."



WarPony said:


> I was kind of concerned considering this thread's discussion about Togg milk, so i was delightfully surprised


Yeah, I have three. One with barely okay milk, one with good milk, one with wonderful milk.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Saw this ad on CL and thought of this thread.

http://seattle.craigslist.org/oly/grd/2575785116.html


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yep, I drove to Washington to get my nubians. I got a ff purebred nubian that was 1 month fresh for $100.00. She had never been milked so the challenge was there to get her comfortable enough for me to milk, but she also came with papers and a nice pedigree. Now her doeling I paid $175.00 for because her daddy is a Saada goat. I get 1/2 to 3/4 gallon from the doe and it is really good tasting milk. She took a couple months for her personality to come out but she is now one of my favorites.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all
unfortunately I'm on the other side of the country from all the CL adds... :/
But I'm going to look at some goats on Sunday!!!! the owner is nice and takes good care of the girls and she will sell me an in milk doe.... now just to see if I like the milk...
M.


----------



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

we are in Michigan. we just picked up a dwarf nigerian doe nearing the end of her lactation, and her buck from that kidding for $300. she is double registered and is a beautiful doe, but she is also 7 years old. she stands great while milking, and only kicks when the flies are biting (like today). well, she does throw a fit here or there when first starting, but quickly straightens up.

her milk is rich (i was surprised it is still this rich at the end of her lactation period), slightly sweet and absolutely no goatiness, whatsoever.

i am only able to milk her once a day, due to my work schedule, and get about a half quart at a time. i could probably get more, but i am new to milking goats, and as she is reaching her end, my hands are cramping something fierce (i've got big hands, and that 2-finger milking action on those small teets is difficult; but, it's getting better  ).

we also picked up (several weeks ago) a pair of year-old dwarf does, unregistered, one ready to kid within the month, the other not gestating, both for $150. they do not have the perfect body, formation or whatever of the double registered doe, but they are purebreds. papers don't = milk


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, here is another question for you all... what do you think about just keeping on milking this doe... (for the next two years or so) I have a friend who is still milking a goat that kidded 5 years ago.. but is this bad for the goat?
M.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

If she'll do it it's good for the goat. Udder health is better when the goat is milking and not being pregnant is easier on her. Alpine, Oberhasli, and Saanen are the breeds most likely to milk through successfully. Their production does go down when they are in heat and during the winter months to some extent. They should pick right back up in the spring though.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

We like Nubian milk the best. Our doe's milk was sweet and tasty. We also have Saanens, Alpines and Lamancha's. I'd say Lamancha's come in second. Alpine's and Saanen's are about equal.


----------

